# "I've been doing this for 12 years!"



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

That's what the guy told me who put in my irrigation when I questioned his head placement.

Guess which of these cups was placed in the area of my yard that hasn't been doing well?


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Damn. I should probably do this test.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yup. I was thinking I didn't have the graduated little cups or wouldn't be able to see the difference. And now I'm like "ok now I know why this area does terrible".

I'm thinking fungus, or soil issues, etc - turns out it was "just" not getting any water.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Doing an irrigation audit should be high on the list for lawn care. MQ mentioned it in the Bermuda Bible and for good reason.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Doing an irrigation audit should be high on the list for lawn care. MQ mentioned it in the Bermuda Bible and for good reason.


I told him to add more heads, he pushed back, and I thought "maybe I'm just being 'that guy' and need to let him do his job.

Now I have to dig trenches and add heads. The good news is I took pics when the trenches were dug so I can find them pretty easy.


----------

